# Do you still look forward to the weekend?



## pchrise (Mar 11, 2015)

Does the week feel like one long weekend ?  I still do if there's an event that weekend.  Does retirement feel like an endless vacation.  How did you adjust to all the free time.


----------



## jujube (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes, it does feel like one long weekend and an endless vacation (well, except for the 2 days a week I babysit a toddler and those days feel like an endless showing of "Frozen". Would you like me to sing a song?  I have several of them tattooed on my brain.....)  I have adjusted to all the free time *gleefully* and with great aptitude.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 11, 2015)

Please sing for us jujube! Can we dance? Lol. Hey, I still hate Kermit the frog,he makes me twitch. Waaaay too much Sesame Street in my past!  ha,ha,ha.


----------



## pchrise (Mar 11, 2015)

jujube said:


> Yes, it does feel like one long weekend and an endless vacation (well, except for the 2 days a week I babysit a toddler and those days feel like an endless showing of "Frozen". Would you like me to sing a song?  I have several of them tattooed on my brain.....)  I have adjusted to all the free time *gleefully* and with great aptitude.



You poor person, like that silly song at Disneyland It a small world.


----------



## Catraoine (Mar 11, 2015)

Funnily enough I still do, although I haven't been retired that long, I find that I still keep to a routine similar to the one I had when working. Once Friday evening arrives, I still get that feeling of' Oh great it's the weekend'. Maybe it will wear off in time.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 11, 2015)

My weekends feel different from my weekends, probably because most of the people I spend time with, off line, still work full time jobs, so when I do things, it's mostly on the weekend, but, also, the morning news is different.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 11, 2015)

When I was working I seldom had weekends off, or holidays for that matter. So, I haven't had a strong sense of "weekend" as an adult.  I hope that made sense.

Since retirement I loose track of the day of the week, not by too much, just by a day or two.


----------



## pchrise (Mar 11, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> When I was working I seldom had weekends off, or holidays for that matter. So, I haven't had a strong sense of "weekend" as an adult.  I hope that made sense.
> 
> Since retirement I loose track of the day of the week, not by too much, just by a day or two.



When in support or retail that is what happens so I understand , did retail while way younger:


----------



## Bullie76 (Mar 11, 2015)

The only reason I know its a weekend is because there are more people on the golf course.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 11, 2015)

I've done retail too, but we alternated weekend off, I also had periods of time when I worked 7 days a week for months on end, I don't know, I just always have felt a difference, no matter, maybe having lived mostly in busier areas, generally the vibe just changed around me, weekends just always feel different to me.  I'm kind of weird that way, there's certain things I only wear on weekends when I run errands, maybe as I get older that will change.


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 11, 2015)

We still keep pretty busy.  I'm not sure that I'd ever want to just "retire" and do nothing.  However, weekends are a bit different, we're able to do more volunteer work on the weekends and we have a bit more free time for ourselves and to get chores done around the place.  So in a way I look forward to the weekend, but I also look forward to a week of new challenges.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 11, 2015)

I've got two job offers, one part time, one full time... Of course nothing's for sure until it happens, but I'm hoping for the full time one...will sleep better at nights.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes.  My S.O. is not yet retired (despite my "encouragement" to do so) so I spend weekends at his place.  During the week, I try to establish a routine but I find that there are so many classes, events, and opportunities in my area, I have to actually schedule a day to putter around and do nothing when I want one.  I think one of the challenges of retirement is finding the balance between activity and relaxation that suits you - but I'm not complaining! I love this challenge!


----------



## drifter (Mar 11, 2015)

For some few years after retirement I did volunteer work. Even today, come Saturday, I often say, "thank goodness, it's Saturday and I'm off." During the week it's like I'm on call.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 11, 2015)

The only thing weekends means to me is all the working folks are out and doing what they can't do during their work week so I avoid the crowds and do my things week days.  I've been retired 23 years but once in awhile my wife will joke "Tomorrows Saturday we don't have to work!"


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes for the main part weekends are very different for me because I work during the week. and  occasionally I work Saturdays too ( last Saturday  for example)..so yes it's different for me and long may it be so..


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 12, 2015)

Not unless we are doing something with friends as the wife isn't yet retired, but will be next year.  Otherwise, weekends mean not going shopping as the shops are packed, and not going to the gym as all those people who still have to work are there.


----------



## pchrise (Mar 12, 2015)

Forgot the famers market happens on weekends so look forward to that at least.  Maybe I should have things delivered instead.  I still do not like Mondays for some reason.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 12, 2015)

And those darn school vacations that are so disturbing to our routines...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 12, 2015)

I fish during the week, spend some time with family on week-ends as they work weekdays..


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm still working, so yes.. I very much look forward to the weekends


----------



## Cookie (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes, on weekends I don't have to make any phone calls or go to any appointments, there is no 'business' to attend to -- I'm pretty free to do my own thing, so I can relax or whatever.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm still not retired, still work seven days a week, The only reason I know that it is the weekend is that my employee is not working.


----------



## pchrise (Mar 12, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> I'm still not retired, still work seven days a week, The only reason I know that it is the weekend is that my employee is not working.



That is so hard to see.  I feel tired knowing that.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 12, 2015)

pchrise said:


> That is so hard to see.  I feel tired knowing that.



You're right. My behavior borders on the pathological in terms of insecurity and lack of imagination of how better to enjoy myself.


----------



## pchrise (Mar 12, 2015)

Josiah said:


> You're right. My behavior borders on the pathological in terms of insecurity and lack of imagination of how better to enjoy myself.[/QUOTE
> ]
> I hope you at least enjoy your work or part of it.  Please tell me you at least get some sleep or some kind of rest.  At some point I realize control is really no control in the end, I learn to let go a little at a time. Also found out as far as jobs they will let me go in a contry secound , so I'm true to myself and proceed from there.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you pchrise, I do enjoy my work, it's a business my wife and I started and ran for over thirty years. I'm able to do it from home at hours of my choosing. I feel considerable accomplishment from being able to carry on after my wife's illness. It gives purpose and structure to my days. What's missing are those spectacular wildlife pictures from Uganda which Ameriscot showed us.


----------



## avrp (Mar 12, 2015)

Weekends seem odd to me know. I don't like Saturdays...don't know why. I love Sunday and Monday because I no longer have that sinking feeling of dreading the work week. It feels great!


----------



## pchrise (Mar 12, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Thank you pchrise, I do enjoy my work, it's a business my wife and I started and ran for over thirty years. I'm able to do it from home at hours of my choosing. I feel considerable accomplishment from being able to carry on after my wife's illness. It gives purpose and structure to my days. What's missing are those spectacular wildlife pictures from Uganda which Ameriscot showed us.



I,m so glad Josiah  hope this gallery is different  enjoy    http://www.ugandawildlife.org/explo...z/queen-elizabeth-national-park/photo-gallery


----------



## AprilT (Mar 12, 2015)

This song keeps playing in my head everytime I click on this thread.  Make it stop.


----------



## pchrise (Mar 12, 2015)

Not to worry April you are not working right?  So does not apply.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 12, 2015)

pchrise said:


> Not to worry April you are not working right?  So does not apply.



It was a joke, sometimes we do those things, you know, make the song stop, not talking about the thread.  Not a worry at all.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes I do, but only have Sundays off for the end of the week. I have Wednesdays off to compensate for working Saturdays. Higher pay for Sat.

Although I sometimes miss having 2 days in a row off, it's nice to have a weekday for errands or appointments not available on weekends. Grocery stores not as crowded.


----------



## ndynt (Mar 12, 2015)

Although, everyday is the weekend for me, I look forward to Sundays.  For, I enjoy watching Sunday Morning, Face the Nation and Sixty Minutes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm like Jim, I avoid doing things on the weekends, I like the weekdays much better since I retired.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 12, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Although, everyday is the weekend for me, I look forward to Sundays.  For, I enjoy watching Sunday Morning, Face the Nation and Sixty Minutes.




I watch Face The Nation and Meet The Press, most every Sun morning, I used to watch 60 minutes.


----------



## Kitties (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm still working full time and I'm on a rotating schedule. I don't like weekends off. I prefer weekdays off. I don't do any shopping, except grocery, when I'm off the weekend. I worked 12 hour shifts Friday to Sunday for 10 years and it was nice to be off Monday to Thursday.


----------



## pchrise (Mar 12, 2015)

Kitties said:


> I'm still working full time and I'm on a rotating schedule. I don't like weekends off. I prefer weekdays off. I don't do any shopping, except grocery, when I'm off the weekend. I worked 12 hour shifts Friday to Sunday for 10 years and it was nice to be off Monday to Thursday.



I understand it is hard to do normal business on the weekends. I had one of those long shifts 7pm to 7am had to sleep during the day so hard then go to another position during the day. I was out of it.  I finished school and no longer do that.


----------



## Foxie (Mar 12, 2015)

*Even though I am retired, I look forward to the weekends. Sunday is my favorite. *


----------



## Papa (Mar 12, 2015)

Absolutely, I play tennis on the weekends as many of the players have to work during the week. So more partners available to play, so for this reason, yes I do look forward to the weekend!


----------

